# hypnotherapy



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi
Well I'm doing really badly as per normal.  Still have stones and stones to lose.  

So am restarting Slimming world tomorrow but this time with a friend so that may help me.  

Plus next Friday I am going to have Hypno Gastric Band.   This is hypnotherapy to make me think I have a gastric band.   Believe me I will try anything except surgery itself as too damned risky.

It is a five week course.  The first week is just chatting about me (I can do that easily )  Then the next week it is the pre op meeting, I would guess this is under hypnotherapy, the next week is the 'op' itself, the next few weeks are post op as you would get if having had surgery.

No idea what I am letting myself in for.   It is ?45 per session which I can't afford but quite frankly I've spent loads and loads on trying to lose weight over the years only to get bigger !

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Adrienne its great to see your making all this effort to help yourself hun, its very easy to just give up but you sound so full of motivation, I hope rejoining slimming world helps its good to hear your going to have a friend to do it with it means you can give each other encourgement etc....The hyponotherpy sounds intriguing hope you get all you need from it 

Good luck xx


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Adrienne, my ex had hypnotherapy to help lose weight - and it worked brilliantly for her, so good luck.  It's not necessarily the mumbo-jumbo that cynics would have you believe.


----------

